# sno way 3 pin nose piece # 96103001



## Ruddie (Jan 29, 2010)

I am looking for some help. I have a 2000 Jeep wrangler, a sno way st plow, and sub frame. What I don't have is the nose piece. I am wonder if anyone can help me find a nose piece that will work with my set up. The sno way part number is 96103001. 

Thanks


----------

